# Reaction to Revelution



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a bull terrier mix that I have been using revelutuion on. Every time I use it burns his skin to the point it oozes blood and eventually scabs over. My vet says he is just sensitive and its fine to keep using it. He also has reactions to vacines aswell as my hound. My dogs go to the dog park every day and fleas are big were I live. I like revelution because it does fleas, heartworm, mange and worms. Is there an alternative. I live in Canada so the product must be available in Canada. I have gotten to the point that I dread taking him to the vet in fear of reaction in both dogs and I hate puting pesticide on my dogs but I no they need to be protected. What should I do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My opinion is that your vet is an idiot. 

I'm sure other folks will tell you something better to use - but it's crazy to put something on a dog that causes that awful reaction, and also to vaccines. 

ARe you sure your dogs would get fleas if you didn't treat them all the time? Canada is pretty cold. I never put flea treatment on my dogs here in Indiana. We go to the dog park also. I just give them heartworm medication.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry your pet is having such a terrible reaction 

i've heard many good things about this one which is essentially the same thing, but will not guard against ticks.
https://www.canpharm.com/index.cfm/...lay/pn/Trifexis for Dogs/product_id/12600.htm

you're going to need an Rx from your vet but if you talk to him about Trifexis he may be wiling to help you get it. :thumb:

Edit: I didn't mean same thing, as in... same chemicals, Spinosad is the flea control that is used in comfortis, i used it for over a year with one dog, and 6 months with another and never experienced a single problem when feeding with food. the other chemical i'm not as familiar with which is milbemycin which is the heartworm prevention if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like combo drugs. I prefer separating heartworm from flea treatment. I also would space them by 24 hours. I would be suprised if you would need to treat for fleas when it's snowing, therefore, you can't do that with a combo.

I would use Interceptor for heartworm and possibly try something without the same active ingredients for fleas, as is used in Revolution. I would only treat for fleas if I visibly saw them.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the Revelution every 8 weeks instead of every month which is way to much in my opinion. I have heard of dogs with revelutuion still in there blood stream up to 3 months. I use the revelution 6 months out of the year not the winter. I will look into the drugs thanks.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I talked to my vet and they said they could order in sentinel which is a chewable. I herd of a client of mine that put her bichon on this and it started having convulsions and vomiting, they had to rush her to the vet. My question is does anyone no if sentinel is safe to try. I realise every dog is different but still would like your opinion. I would only give it to him in the warm months as soon as theres a deep freeze I will stop using it. What do you think about sentinel.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you thought about something just for heartworms, like heartguard? 

I have never been fond of those multi use products, nor the ones that absorb through the skin.

I've been using heartguard for a bazillion years and never had a problem, although I've heard of other folks who have.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I too use Revolution, 6 months out of the year. I dont use it in the winter time. It doesnt seem to cause anything serious in Ruby, just softer stools the next day, no scary reaction like Evangeline's dog has experienced. I dont like using this stuff on my dog either, but I have no idea what else is out there, theres just so many things that it gets confusing >.<


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

all these flea/tick topicals and heartworm pills contain harmful pesticides. most dogs tolerate it, but it doesn't mean it's not harmful to there systems. Think about it, does pesticides flowing through there blood sound good??? I think you should look into holistic methods. It's been debated her many times. Use the search function to bring up old threads. Good luck.

edit: wanted to add that over vaccinations are just as bad. read up on that as well;0)


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

My problem with the heartguard is it doesnt do fleas or worms. In the warm months the fleas are horrible and Charlie is severely allergic to flea bites. He cant have pork so I have to make sure there is no pork flavoring in the tabs. I need help on what to put him on that my vet can get in Canada. I am geting so frustrated. First both my dogs haveing reactions to vaccines and now this. I feel like I am doing more harm to my dogs when I am suppose to be protecting them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't some people keep fleas off with some kind of garlic stuff?


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am a dog groomer and I have heard or people using garlic, tea tree oil, herbal mixes, natural flea remedies simply dont work by what I have seen. We sell a natural dewormer which I could use if he got worms but he still needs something for fleas and heartworm in the warm months.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Heartgard Plus does heartworms, hookworms and roundworms. Are there any other worms you need to protect for? 
If this could take care of the worm problem, then you could try something more natural for the fleas.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i use Sevin dust when I get fleas - I poof it in a sock around the house and I could powder my dogs with it if needed. It doesn't absorb through the skin. 

we used to give the dogs flea baths, but I can't remember what the stuff was. It was a long time ago, probaby something awful.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I apolagise I didnt realise it did worms, I remeber years ago when I used it I think there was just regular heartguard for only heartworm. What would I use for fleas.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use my heart guard separate from flee stuff also, I think its better gives the system time to recover from the poison. I think they test this stuff in third world countries. It all makes me a little edgy cause I don't trust these big companies anymore, they tell you what you want to hear, and pay off peps to back them up so who you gonna believe ???????????????????? I give the frontline stuff for mites, haven't' seen a flee for 20 years ...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

my dog had a terrible reaction to frontline so for the last 6 months i have been putting 1 clove of fresh garlic in her food and havnt seen any fleas,its worth a try,karen


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, you don't need to give them anymore of that due to the time of year, so you can spend this time researching for a new alternative.

We typically do ours may-october


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I have started all of mine on Sentinel-no reactions so far. I used to give Heartfard Plus & Frontline for 5 years then the fleas got used to it-I changed to -senior moment-starts with a C had to wrestle with an APBT to get the [email protected]%^&# pill down his throat-wasn't worth it. He may be almost 11 but strong as h#@& and clever! My son, who tastes everything for his dogs said that it was nasty. So vet has used this on her animals for years & I switched. In Coastal GA we have to give flea protection year-round. Comfortis! <LOL>


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay I'm in Canada (Vancouver). If you must use something, I would be inclined to separate the flea and the heartworm medication. I use advantage for fleas but only apply it if I see them. I've only used it once. I used to use revolution but stopped because I learned more about the multi's and didn't really think it was necessary. I don't need to give heartworm medication so I can't help you much on that. I would also be looking into my vaccination protocol if I were you. Deeken hasn't been vaccinated for anything since the first year we adopted him. I titred last year and probably will again in a couple of years. He'll get rabies if we are crossing the border into the states. Honestly, if your dogs are having vaccine reactions, they shouldn't be vaccinated. They're probably adequately protected anyway.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

My dogs get vaccinated every three years for rabies and there other shots except for lyme which is once a year. The ticks are really bad were we live and lyme disease is very comin. I no longer give lepto due to reaction. I still have to vaccinate to protect my dogs but I do it no more then I have to. When they get there shots now they never get more then one at a time and they get a shot of benydril before which helps. My vet told me to put Charlie on Sentinel next year. Do you think this is a safe product or do you think he will have a reaction. He is still raw where the revelution burned his skin and its ben over a month and a half. Whats your thought on senitinel, they also have interceptor. What should I try.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Well no matter what I would STOP using that. Khan is very sensitive and I had my vet split up his last vaccine. Last as in the very last one he will get. He STILL had a horrible reaction to it. Prior to him getting his last series of shots I told the vet, these will be the last ones he gets. I will stay in compliance with the "law" as far as rabies go; but no more vaccines. I have also not had any flea treatments for the dogs in over 2 yrs. They go to the park, training, etc. and I do not have any problems with fleas. If I were you, I would stop altogether.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I looked up Interceptor and Sentinel they both contain pork which is one of Charlies allergies. The vet told me to use sentinel. You would think after me just spending the $500.00 on allergy tests she would have looked at his file and seen he was allergic to pork. I am now back to square one.


----------

